# Indian Cobra



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Was just wondering if anyone kept these as they have always been a favourite of mine and I didn't know if they were a protected species as I have not seen much on these from keepers on forums?

Was just wondering what they were like to keep and if anyone had any pics of them in captivity.

Cheers
Lee.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

2008 CB female from a Slovakian breeder


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Stuart how many snakes do you have??

I'm impressed with your collection. Its an amazing snake - they reckon cobras are real smart.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi

I have a 4 year old male Naja naja he is from a clutch several years prior to Stuarts photograph (same parents)

Photographs of him can be found on my site www.midlandsreptiles.com .. gallery...

He is very large, much stockier than some would imagine.

I feel that this species is much more alert than other Cobras/Elapids that I keep, can be a handful whilst working on a hook.

Yes I agree, there doesn’t appear to be many in the UK, I am aware of a few though.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replys, Yes I wasn't sure on these ones as I have not seen any for sale and I was just generally interested in them and also to know what there attiude was like and if you felt they were more intelligent than other elapids.

Love the pics on your website dave some nice head shots there! Are you planning to have a breeding pair or just the one? How much do these generally go for as I take it there more than forest cobras etc.

I have only seen forest & spitting cobras up close but my favourite in the cobras has been the indian.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

maffy said:


> Stuart how many snakes do you have??
> 
> I'm impressed with your collection. Its an amazing snake - they reckon cobras are real smart.


16, plus the new babies.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi

I do only have one, I may be sending him to another keeper who has a female Naja naja, not sure as the moment.

He cost me 250 Euro, small price to me for such a fantastic snake, my 
*Forest cobra* Naja melanoleuca was only £75 so yes -- cost more.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats not a bad price for an indian.

What's your forest cobra's temperment like? the reason I ask is because I knew someone who had an adult and a yearling and the adult wasn't too bad but the yearling was mental when you got it out.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> 2008 CB female from a Slovakian breeder


stuart thats a lovely snake. I would love one of them.


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a naja naja bout 3 years old i think very nice snake and very dosile till feeding time then he is posesed,
mine is from ham reptile show 2 year ago


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> 2008 CB female from a Slovakian breeder


awww she looks like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> awww she looks like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth lol


She is actually quite even tempered, as long as you don't sneak up on her or surprise her, although she is an absolute sod to manage on the hook


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> She is actually quite even tempered, as long as you don't sneak up on her or surprise her, although she is an absolute sod to manage on the hook


Just grab her with your bare hands then!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We have a pair of 08 CB's, eating well, fairly laid back, thought it was about time we got a pair of speccys seeing as we have so many monacled cobras. :lol2:


----------

